

SXSW - Has Blogging Passed Its Peak? The Creator of WordPress Doesn’t Think So - noveltysystems
http://foundercode.com/has-blogging-passed-its-peak-the-creator-of-wordpress-doesnt-think-so/

======
mtrimpe
Seems to be blogspam. The original article is here:
[http://marketingland.com/wordpress-mullenweg-at-sxsw-
bloggin...](http://marketingland.com/wordpress-mullenweg-at-sxsw-blogging-
still-booming-35808)

~~~
noveltysystems
There are no ads on the site, just a summary and a link to the original. How
is this blogspam?

~~~
mtrimpe
I thought blogspam included rewrapping an existing article in a blog post
without adding any additional commentary / value.

~~~
noveltysystems
Good point, I can see where you're coming from. I'll make sure to add more
commentary and value in future posts.

~~~
mtrimpe
You can take a look at how Daniel Tenner (swombat) does it for some
inspiration.

His MO is just at the edge of what's an OK way of doing this sort of thing
(IMHO ;)

